# dont know where to start, HELP!!



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello, iam 33 years old. Ive been lookin into moving abroad from Scotland on a temporary work visa for a few years. Initially my partner and i thought of Vancouver but now looking at the states.Maybe San Deigo, California as Scottish weather is really getting us down. Anyway im a manager for a french cosmetics/skin care company called Sisley which is in most department stores.Im also a experienced holistic therapist which is massage, reflexology, facials etc. My partner is a personal trainer and worked in health and fitness for a number of years. I dont know how to start research.
My company have said they can transfer me from Edinburgh to where-ever when position comes up so is there a visa for this? My partner and i have been together 4 years but arent married. Does he have to have job offer of is there a visa for spouse/common law partner? How long does a temporary work visa take to process generally? Any information is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much. Im guessing its not an easy process as canadian visas seemed quite straight forward:confused2:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to double check with HR - CAN your company transfer you to a US location? Your additional skills - google Board of Cosmetology CA for lizensing requirements. How do you plan to support yourself and potentially a spouse on the income (if I understand your post correctly) of a cosmetic counter manager in San Diego?
Your partner will not make the move on an employer sponsored visa unless he is a guru in his field. Start looking at rings.
Given that your employer will transfer you - application to visa depends on your employer, proper documentation, type of transfer ...


----------



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you so much for your quick reply. We are both saving money at the moment and have been for a while. We arent planning on moving until next summer if everything goes to plan. Im very lucky my head office in London has a lady who deals with things internationally and has tranfered several staff already (however not sure if america). 
What im worried about is if my partner cant get work from UK thats its going to be difficult to get work their and we cant live off just one wage. What are the chances of a scottish person getting a persoanl training job over an american. Slim i would think. Thank you for the tip on my additional skills. What are wages like in general. We are used to expensive living costs.Edinburgh is very expensive and rentals are ridiculous. Ive looked on internet for rentals in San Diego for example and much cheaper than what we pay here.But of course wages may be less.At the moment i earn £18,000 a year which is a fairly good wage for my industry.
We just want a better quality of life and be outdoors more as it rains here all the time and is freezing. Ive wnted to come to the states 4ever!!! Thanks again.







twostep said:


> You may want to double check with HR - CAN your company transfer you to a US location? Your additional skills - google Board of Cosmetology CA for lizensing requirements. How do you plan to support yourself and potentially a spouse on the income (if I understand your post correctly) of a cosmetic counter manager in San Diego?
> Your partner will not make the move on an employer sponsored visa unless he is a guru in his field. Start looking at rings.
> Given that your employer will transfer you - application to visa depends on your employer, proper documentation, type of transfer ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Traceyreid229 said:


> Hello, iam 33 years old. Ive been lookin into moving abroad from Scotland on a temporary work visa for a few years. Initially my partner and i thought of Vancouver but now looking at the states.Maybe San Deigo, California as Scottish weather is really getting us down. Anyway im a manager for a french cosmetics/skin care company called Sisley which is in most department stores.Im also a experienced holistic therapist which is massage, reflexology, facials etc. My partner is a personal trainer and worked in health and fitness for a number of years. I dont know how to start research.
> My company have said they can transfer me from Edinburgh to where-ever when position comes up so is there a visa for this? My partner and i have been together 4 years but arent married. Does he have to have job offer of is there a visa for spouse/common law partner? How long does a temporary work visa take to process generally? Any information is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much. Im guessing its not an easy process as canadian visas seemed quite straight forward:confused2:


You've not written anything to suggest to me that there is a possibility of obtaining suitable US immigration status through you or your partner's work skills.


----------



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow!! That is quite a blunt reply and not what i was expecting. Im not looking to immigrate, i am looking to obtain a temporary work visa or a transfer visa. If my company i work for in UK are willing to transfer me when suitable position becomes available is there a chance a visa can still be refused. Im just looking for a bit of advice. Why arent our work skills suitable?







Fatbrit said:


> You've not written anything to suggest to me that there is a possibility of obtaining suitable US immigration status through you or your partner's work skills.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Traceyreid229 said:


> Wow!! That is quite a blunt reply and not what i was expecting. Im not looking to immigrate, i am looking to obtain a temporary work visa or a transfer visa. If my company i work for in UK are willing to transfer me when suitable position becomes available is there a chance a visa can still be refused. Im just looking for a bit of advice. Why arent our work skills suitable?


Temporary wok visas are for students in college or just out (J1 -- see BUNAC), fruit and vegetable pickers (H2a) or seasonal work such as resorts (H2b). You don't seem to fit in the categories unless I got it wrong.

Transfer requires high-level management or specialist knowledge. It's the way Chevron move a geophysicist from Aberdeen to Houston, or Microsoft move their VP of Sales from Dublin to Seattle. I assumed you ran the counter in Boots. Was I wrong?

I have a feeling you are looking for a visa that doesn't exist.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Traceyreid229 said:


> Wow!! That is quite a blunt reply and not what i was expecting. Im not looking to immigrate, i am looking to obtain a temporary work visa or a transfer visa. If my company i work for in UK are willing to transfer me when suitable position becomes available is there a chance a visa can still be refused. Im just looking for a bit of advice. Why arent our work skills suitable?


Chill sis!!! 

What you want is absolutely irrelevant to USCIS and US immigration law be it permanent or temporary worker. 

Of course a visa can be refused. A position may be available but I do not see a reason and a resource for your company to transfer you. You did not give enough information to even speculate - education, special training, unusual job skills ... All you have to do is read up on it on USCIS.gov

Dito your boy friend. Why would and how could an employer sponsor a personal trainer? The rule of thumb - the employer has to prove he cannot fill a certain position with an employee who can legally work in the US.

Back to my questions. I came up with a conversion to approximately 30k US. Can this be correct? If so - minus 1/3 taxes, minus rent/utilities/groceries ... You cannot survive on that. Pull up a decent road map of San Diego and work your way from the location of potential employment to where you found inexpensive housing. It does not exist within an hour of commute. What do you plan to use for transportation?

Let's assume you do transfer. Your at that time husband may not be able to work depending on your visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cost of Living - County of San Diego, California - Num Sum

PayScale ? San Diego Cost of Living

I am not a big fan of analysts and their products but this may give you some idea.


----------

